# 10.1.3 finder vs. 9.2.2 (speed)



## PowermacG4_450 (Mar 6, 2002)

9.2.2 finder is much faster than 10.1.3... 


can something be done about this? 

I notice a BIG difference in speed between the two... anyone else see this?


----------



## senne (Mar 7, 2002)

you're really a JUNIOR member eh?  


SENNE


----------



## phatsharpie (Mar 7, 2002)

If the Finder is written in Cocoa instead of Carbon. I mean, what's a better place to use "Services"?

-B


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *you're really a JUNIOR member eh?
> 
> 
> SENNE *




Jr to this board, but NOT the mac... been using macs extensively since 1991.


----------



## phatsharpie (Mar 9, 2002)

You're definitely not the only person who have noticed the speed differences between the Finder in OS 9 and OS X. The OS X Finder is not written using the Cocoa API, instead it's using the Carbon API. Many believes that if it were written in Cocoa it would perform better (I don't know if this is true or not).

However, I think a lot of the slow down is due to the large amount of "eye candy" in Aqua (all that transparency, etc.) and the Quartz layer. I think Quartz is amazing in concept, but the idea of rendering everything using PDF might simply be too forward thinking (power hungry).

-B


----------



## theed (Mar 10, 2002)

I generally don't have a problem with the finder, it does most of what I want plenty fast.  My only real issue is that sometimes it wants to render a preview while I want to navigate through items/folders.  If the preview could just be a relegated, subservient thread, (which didn't hold the file "open" while previewing it) then I'd have no real wishes left for the finder.  It would be as fast as I am.  Until then, I can still, and often do, whip through directory structures using keyboard strokes faster than X renders contents in a directory.  

C'mon now, I hit Option-Apple-H, tab, d o tab, c o tab, I should be in my home directory, documents, code_homebrew, not home directory, documents, AppleWorks User Data ... there's no reason for my dual G4 to not keep up with that.

But you other guys, what's your specific beef with the finder?  Window resize?  Genie effect?  What?


----------



## Koelling (Mar 10, 2002)

There are a lot of programs that tweak the speed in OS X such as turning off magnification in the dock that really help the speed. But many, myself included love the Aqua and how intuitive it is. I tried turning off some stuff so my 266 iMac would run faster but truth is, the shadows and stuff really help overall productivity. Also, column views make things a whole lot easier than 9 so I wouldn't want to go back. I hear that 10.2 will have an option to turn off preview which I will really appreciate but I hope its not like some of the optimizers where it's either on or off. I'd like some button in each instance that I could click to "create preview" like in some applications in earlier OSs. That would boost speed and not sacrifice anything when I do finally upgrade to that DP gighz


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 10, 2002)

Finder's speed doesn't have anything to do with the fact that it is Carbon instead of Cocoa.  It has to do with the Quartz layer being slower than OS9's drawing layer, because Quartz uses vector based rendering instead of bitmapped like OS9 did.

Vector calculations are a lot more CPU intensive, and are helped out by Altivec on the G4s, which is the reason that G4s seem faster running OSX than G3s do.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

Personally, on my computer OSX is faster than OS9 but my computer may just be screwed up (Nine goes really slow for some reason)

But anyway, I agree that most of the speed loss is from the eye candy, it would help greatly for people with slower computers if there were more ways to disable it (ie. no transparencies)


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 3, 2002)

Same here. On my LCD iMac OS 9 is quite slow for most things (not painfully slow, but certainly it takes longer to do most things than in OS X)...file copies, in particular, are excruciatingly slow, as are the mounting and unmounting of disks. With OS X I'm used to pushing the eject key and having the disk pop out IMMEDIATELY-- with OS 9 it always takes a few seconds unless there's absolutely nothing else going on (ie. you just finished starting up and you're sitting there looking at the desktop... then ejecting is fast; otherwise it's really not.


----------

